# Vita Exotics by Sunseed



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

Is this brand of food good for my hedgie?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's alright to feed in a mix with two or three cat foods, but no, it's not a good food to feed on its own. Most hedgehog foods aren't really that great for our guys, either because the ingredients are actually dangerous (some have nuts and seeds that can be choking hazards) or because they're just really not good in general. Cat foods are generally preferred for feeding, and many people recommend feeding a mix of two or more good cat foods to make sure that your hedgehog is getting everything he/she needs. If you need more ideas for good cat foods to try, check out this list here. viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

As far as hedgie-specific foods go, it's not bad. But lilsymommy is right - only as part of a mix. I use it in Snarf's mix, along with: catfood kibble; wet catfood; cooked chicken and veggies.

Ingredients: Poultry Meal, Blood Meal, Fish Meal, Shrimp Meal, Crab Meal, Tuna Meal, Chitin Powder, Wheat Bran, Dried Beet Pulp, Freeze-Dried Mealworms, Fish Oil, Vegetable Oil, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Yeast Culture, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Choline Chloride, Full Fat Flax Meal, Dried Kelp Meal, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Taurine, Psyllium Seed Husk, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin C3 Supplement, Niacinamide, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (source of Vitamin K activity), Biotin, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, L-Ascorbyl 2-Polyphosphate (source of Stabilized Vitamin C), Beta Carotene, Yucca schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium bifidum Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus oryzae Fermentation Product, Torula Dried Yeast, Cobalt Glucoheptonate, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Selenium Yeast, and Sodium Selenite.


----------

